# One week left of two week wait!



## Jojo2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi,
Am new to this site.
On second round of IVF treatment.  Had FET on Mon 15/3/10 at Hammersmith.  Just got to wait until Friday to do pregnancy test.
Just feeling so scared and anxious that it will fail again.
Had various twinges, had some spotting yesterday but not much more since.
I just need to talk to or hear from people who know what I'm going through.  I've talked to my husband but I don't want to worry him unnecessarily.

Any advice?


----------



## Sienna Twinkle (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi JoJo, Im so glad I found your post.....I am to having IVF or should I say HAD ivf I am 4 Days post ET...already so nervous... feels like ive never wanted anything so much in all my life!!

I am SOOO glad you said about your symptoms... I to have only had a few twinges nothing more really other than being tired but that normally happens at certain times of the months so GOD KNOWS!!!

How have you been using your pesseries? I am at a loss at knowing which way seems to be the best ive searched so many people's stories on here and just dont know whats best to do and if infact it even matters which way to do them....I felt like when I did it front door end half of it vame out thoughout the day and now im doing it backdoor I dont have ANYTHING....what have you been doing?


----------



## lisatb (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi,

Am new to this site and I am also on the last week of my 2 ww had embryo transfer on day 3 Saturday 13th March.  I can do pregnancy test this Saturday.  Not been feeling so good though night sweats, mild cramping, sore breasts and feeling dizzy.  Don't know if this is caused by the pessaries or is my period trying to come. Trying to stay positive.  This is my first ivf but i had iui 4 times without success.  Don't know if anyone else has had these symptoms?


----------



## Jojo2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi,
Yes I've had some of those symptoms - really hot at night and mild cramping - although they seem like signs of your period it could be a positive sign - according to the article on this site "tell me more about... pains and spotting"

As I had a FET I have to use pessaries morning and night (in the backdoor - in reply to Sienna Twinkle) I also have 2 patches that I have to change every other day with another hormone in!

Keep positive - it might be all working!?


----------



## fairywings (Feb 19, 2009)

and welcome to Fertility Friends Jojo 

You should find this link just what you need right now!  Good luck!!! 

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

I know you are nearly at the end of tx but you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

All the best!

fairywings x


----------



## Suse14 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Jojo,

thanks for replying to my post. Just wanted to say good luck to you for Friday! Like you I've no idea what all the twinges and feelings mean and from reading many (very many) posts it seems all signs can lead to BFP or BFN so I'm guessing no one really knows! 

Anyway, thanks again for your message and I'll be thinking of you on Friday and sending you lots of   and  ,

S x


----------



## jojoco (Mar 17, 2010)

hi Jojo2,
i'm also new to this site, i had my ET on 15/03 but am waiting to test on 31/03! the waiting is the worst. I've had cramps and twinges, but am trying not to analyse everything. There's some great advice on the site, but if you're like me i just spend hours reading when i really could do with advice and support!! DH is trying his best but he's busy working away and i'm trying to act as normal as possible!

take care and wishing you all the luck in the world


----------

